# Stick sightings



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

In the "wouldn't it be great" thread, I mentioned that I think stick use, of all the kinds considered, is on an upswing. Most of what I see is, alas, canes for support. Lots of old people where I live. But even some of them are using sticks that are not mass produced.

Two weeks ago, at the local farmers market, during the 20 minutes I was there, I saw 4 sticks/canes. 2 were commercial, and being used by fellows that obviously needed them for support. 1 not mass produced was also obviously for support, (the fellow was grossly obese) and the last was hiking size, and clearly carried for pleasure.

Today, I saw something quite unusual. A tall handsome fellow, maybe late twenties, early thirties was walking down the street. w. a tiny thin stick that barely was long enough to do any good. It was so peculiar that i didn't run out my front door and shout "Hey, man! Try this one!"

My other big sighting this week was funny. I saw the young neighbor girl walk down the street. She has been on my workshop/porch, selling girl scout stuff, and seen my works in progress. She was carrying a twisted oak branch that i suppose came from the park a few blocks away.. Her girl friend was carrying a smaller stick. A few minutes later, two little guys came down the street, accompanied by a grown-up guy. The boys, upon no longer walking, began fencing each other with their twigs. My wife commented, "Boys and their sticks..."

While unique sticks of all kinds are less common. I am noticing more. I became more interested in making hiking sticks when I saw that a nature preserve I visit sold out several batches of sticks, most off which were completely ho-hum.

I'll post what I see. Would you folks also consider reports? I hope to eventually put my sticks into other peoples hands. I'd be glad to know who might want them.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the report! At one of our favorite Amish restaurants on Friday, I saw a lot of sticks -- two were hand made and unique, both used for support!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I will report what I see, with pics provided that I have permission to photograph the person and/or stick. Summer is now coming on full-bore, and my wife's health can't handle long walks on 90F+ evenings. Our walks will likely be limited to the neighborhood except on the occasional cooler weekend.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

A disappointing 10 days. Only saw 6 people w. any kind of stick. 4 were contemporary commodity canes, and obviously being used for support. One was a heavier wood cane which appeared dark w. age and/or use. One cane that I saw from a distance had various images or insignia, and some items dangling from the loop.

Oh well. I guess neighborhood streets are evidently not the best place for sightings.


----------



## Kemjak (Aug 12, 2013)

I saw a guy a couple of months ago with a really beautiful manzanita walking stick. He had it so it could be broken down into three sections, but the joints were almost invisible. Just gorgeous. I had to ask him about it, and he said it took him quite a while to get it just right. Very gnarly and twisted, beautiful light blond in color, and with a very nice glossy finish. Wish I would have thought to ask for a picture.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Over the past few weeks I've seen any number of medical canes. Did see a fellow striding down a path using trekking poles. Only saw 4 sticks that were clearly worked wood. Saw one fellow walking down the street, just carrying a rather large stick. Evidently a "bonker" if he needed it. While flying to and from Portland, OR, saw 3 in the airports. Somewhat surprising, because the attendants advised my wife to put her's into the overhead storage. Its a standard medical cane, so can collapse. I didn't take my smallest cane, being afraid it would be hard to fit in the compartment. Would very much have liked to have it while hiking around Mt. Hood. Will need to learn how to build a segmented stick.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Saw a hand carved stick at an antique car show in town today. Asked the guy about it and he said the carving gave him something to do while showing his car. He told me people ask to buy them. They were not anything special -- but I noticed that most of those at the car show were like me, gray heads.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

We were at a civil war reenactment/encampment this last Saturday and I saw several hand carved canes and walking sticks being used by people! One was a walking stick with a morrel carved on top -- I also saw a really nice diamond willow cane. Hand made sticks seemed really popular at this event!

Also talked at length with a man using a period shaving horse -- very interesting!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

To knock some dust off this thread, had a good sighting today.

I've seen someone w. a real stick every few weeks in my neighborhood. Often, I see them while I'm in my porch works space, and they are walking past the house. I haven't run out and yelled "Hey, stop, could I see your stick?" but I've been tempted.

Today, as I was walking to the grocery store to get some bread and milk, my path happened to cross the path of a guy walking with a rather large stick. As we nodded at each other, I asked if he had made the stick. He was very pleased to show me, and happily announced that he had indeed made the stick himself. It wasn't very fancy, and obviously had a lot of wear. The top and bottom had been debarked, but most of the length was black colored bark. The cool thing was that just under where he was gripping there was a small knot bump. He had carved that into a tiny face, and set the eyes with some sort of silvery bead or brad heads, so the eyes really popped out from the dark background.

Made my day.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Interesting to read the old post ,will look out for interesting sticks myself .Funny people will talk about hand made sticks gladly


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I actually saw a gentlemen leaving the Golden Arches today with what appeared to be a handcrafted cane. (I was in the midst of a Big Mac so I didn't get to talk to him) His cane had a handsaw handle. I have seen these before on line but never out and about.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

strolling into town today i saw a gentleman with his walking stick covered in badges from towns all over the country it must have double the weight of the stick there wasnt much of the shank left to see .They seem to be popular with shop bought sticks but have never seen so many on one stick before .Overall impression was way over the top and looked tacky,

But hope the gentleman enjoys collecting them


----------

